# The Most Beautiful One



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I just love this little doe!:lovey:
I am new'ish to goats and this is my first kidding so I don't really know what a pretty goat should look like but, I just can't get over how pretty she is. Is it just me?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Not just you! She is a beauty!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She looks like a diva already


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not just you, I agree! She's gorgeous! ♥


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, you're right! Pretty girl!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm so attached to this little doe, I can't part with her. I really like her Mamma too.

Question: Her dame is registered and has good milking lines but her sire isn't. Dame and sire are both PB nubian. What options do I have registering her and would it make any difference in breeding her for her offspring? 

I'd like to breed her with my ND buck for some mini nubians. My Nigi buck is registered and has a decent pedigree.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, she is beautiful! Congratulations on your first kidding!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO nice


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is very cute! Congrats!

Here is some info. on registering...

ADGA recognizes the following breeds: Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen, Sable and Toggenburg.

Purebred - the offspring of a purebred sire and purebred dam of the same breed that conforms to breed standards. LaMancha and Sable are the only breeds that can upgrade from the American herd book to the Purebred herd book.

American - the offspring of a sire and dam of the same breed that conforms to breed standards and also has the correct number of consecutive generations of ancestors who conformed to breed standards (minimum 3 generations for does and 4 for bucks).

Experimental - (1) When two different breeds of Purebred or American goats mate, their offspring are eligible to be recorded as Experimental and _must_ be shown in the Recorded Grade class. (2) Purebreds or Americans that have serious enough defects to disqualify them from being registered in their breed, must be recorded as Experimentals.

Recorded Grade - Does who do not qualify for either the Purebred or American herd books.

If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by a current ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. A certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks.

http://adga.org/index.php?option=co...nstructions&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131
http://adga.org/index.php?option=co...3:artregpar&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131

However, AGS and ADGA don't accept mini nubians...but there are some smaller registries. I think MDGA is a popular one...but honestly...I don't know anything about registering miniature dairy goats.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I will have to read and re-read this to unravel its meaning. I guess I only care if it makes it easier to sell the kids. I really like her markings and she's such a strong doe.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

This one has my heart and her personality is spot on for me.  I'm keeping her. I know I won't love them all, but, this one got me.

Funny, her brother is the love bug. He loves to snuggle and cuddle in your lap, yet, I still like Willow, she's my sassy monkey.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Cant wait till my Nubian kids again! Just so exciting not knowing what they will look like! She is absolutely precious! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

It was pretty fun guessing their colors before they were born. I thought since the buck looked like [fill in the blank] and my Lucy is [fill in the blank] her kids will probably be like [fill in the blank]. The buck was black and white spotted and I really expected some black but alas, we got brown and spotted. LOL


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on your super sweet looking baby girl... I also agree with everyone here,, she is a keeper..


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

She is beeau ti ful!!! I hear you on being special. I have a couple too!! I am finding the bucklings are more loving, cuddly and friendly. Not so skiddish! Hmmmm, must be the male thing!!!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Okay, here's some more pictures because I'm in love and have to share:lovey:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I just want to kiss her little face.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

She is lovely. The first picture reminds me of the snow spray around windows? Its like God's sprayed some beautiful white spray on her to bring out her beautiful features around her face! Other kid looks like a cutey too! Congrats!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Her little brother is a handsome boy and a snuggle bunny. He looks a lot like his Ma Lucy.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

So cute! They look like they are living in paradise too! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! I love all my goats but of course babies are soooooo cute!!
One of the reasons we decided to get goats was because our property is perfect for goats. We have 9 acres, mostly wooded, some flat/grassy and some very hilly with great rocks to play on. Oh and lots and lots of berry brush to eat.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, little Willow and her family moved into their new pen today (girls only, unless you are a kid) and there are rocks there. Jump Willow Jump!

P.S. The little barn isn't finished, but it was urgent they move in, you know.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh how gorgeous! She is like a cross between BAMBI and a Nubian and a PRINCESS!!!
Paradise indeed. Love the way mum is watching on! You must take some more pics of your little buck too. He looks like a sweety and he looks like a BUCK kid. Some buck kids look more feminine than the doe kids sometimes! I have a wether who has the most beautiful long ears - wasted on a boy!!! Great pics!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Little Shane is VERY bucky, in fact I may have to sell him soon or wether him. He's already chasing Willow. 
Here is Shane playing with Willow (they are inseparable). I have a really fun video of them playing. I'll figure out where to post it.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I posted a video in the video file: http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/jumping-beans-20.html


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

She is beautiful. I am getting my first nubian girls in two weeks and I am stoked. They are twins


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Nubians are so chill, I love them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TwistedKat said:


> I just love this little doe!:lovey:
> I am new'ish to goats and this is my first kidding so I don't really know what a pretty goat should look like but, I just can't get over how pretty she is. Is it just me?


No, it isn't just you - she is beautiful! I love her markings. As for what a 'pretty' goat should look like, they are all pretty in their own way.


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

*You have GAS*

Yep, Goat Addiction Syndrome. G.A.S.

You are definately positive for this affliction, and it is highly contagous to others to whom you show photo and videos.

I don't blame you, I'd keep that little gal too. She is exceptionally beautiful I think.

DonnaBelle


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Indeed, I have GAS!!!!

I can't help it, I love my little goaties!!! :lovey: So, of course I have to post more pics.... hehehehehe

Willow and Shane love their forest hikes and munching. Wow, can they ever dance


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

.... oh, so what color category does Willow fall under? Moon-spots or Dappled?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Moon spots can't be white or black so she's dappled I believe


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Will's the acrobat, I wonder how her colors will change? Love that doeling of mine.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She is a gorgeous doeling. I'm sure her mama is beautiful too.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Sarah! Her mama is beautiful, the best mama ever!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

She is a doll. I think she would look perfect in my yard. Congrats!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok people......I've been dreaming about getting a Nubian but trying to hold back until we move somewhere with more space, and these pictures/videos are NOT helping the cause!

your girl is absolutely beautiful! if she were mine, i'd snuggle with her all day and night!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

She's such a sweetie and a character! She loves her new spool too.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, look at that pretty little face.

All your goats are beautiful!


----------

